# Where to view the sunrise in Dublin?



## Green

Hi, I'm looking for a location in dublin where I can see the sunrise. While I appreciate it can be seen from a variety of angles and places, I was looking for somewhere on a hill perhaps? Strange one I know but any thoughts suggestions would be appreciated....


----------



## ClubMan

We're on a hill. You can see if from my bedroom*. I'll have to ask the wife first though.

 * And not just when I bend over.


----------



## Green

Somethings in life are such constants, sunrise, sunset, taxes, death, and Clubman's irrelevant humourings....


----------



## Tormented

Top of Howth, on a clear evening  ?


----------



## Lauren

YOBR said:


> Somethings in life are such constants, sunrise, sunset, taxes, death, and Clubman's irrelevant humourings....


 
and his post count


----------



## efm

Tormented said:


> Top of Howth, on a *clear evening* ?


 
Funny sunrise's in Howth - is that Howth Australia maybe? 

On the south side - how about Killiney Hill? - Just watch out for the doggers


----------



## LDFerguson

Tormented said:


> Top of Howth, on a clear *evening* ?


 
With a really good telescope.


----------



## LDFerguson

Oh dear.  I seem to share a sense of humour with efm.  S/he has my sympathies - it's done nothing for me.


----------



## Green

efm said:


> Funny sunrise's in Howth - is that Howth Australia maybe?
> 
> On the south side - how about Killiney Hill? - Just watch out for the doggers


 
Doggers in the am? strange....anyways can you drive any or all of the way up Killiney Hill?


----------



## efm

YOBR said:


> Doggers in the am? strange....


 
Well I'm no expert so maybe Dogging is confined to pm hours only - you obviously know better !! 



YOBR said:


> ....anyways can you drive any or all of the way up Killiney Hill?


 
You can drive to the car park and then walk up to the obelisk - it's about a 15 min walk if my memory is correct, but it's been a while since I was up there - once there you have uninterrupted views of the Irish Sea, down the coast to Wicklow and over the city to Howth.

So...is this for photography or proposal purposes, or a bit of both and a bit of how's your father ??


----------



## ClubMan

efm said:


> So...is this for photography or proposal purposes, or a bit of both and a bit of how's your father ??


----------



## pinkyBear

> Originally Posted by *efm* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=585455#post585455
> _So...is this for photography or proposal purposes, or a bit of both and a bit of how's your father ??_


 
Are you making arangments to view the sunrise with the OP


----------



## Green

efm said:


> Well I'm no expert so maybe Dogging is confined to pm hours only - you obviously know better !!


 
Stan Collymore's autobiography is my only reference source on this...



> So...is this for photography or proposal purposes, or a bit of both and a bit of how's your father ??


One of these............


----------



## Green

pinkyBear said:


> Are you making arangments to view the sunrise with the OP


 
Will I bring the champagne?


----------



## Gulliver

YOBR said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a location in dublin where I can see the sunrise. While I appreciate it can be seen from a variety of angles and places, I was looking for somewhere on a hill perhaps? Strange one I know but any thoughts suggestions would be appreciated....


 
Best place of all to view the sunrise in Dublin is interesting and not known to many people.  It is the higher floors of the Bank of Ireland building in Baggot St - that big black monolith.

You see, the building, like Newgrange, is perfectly aligned to the sunrise on the winter soltice (21 December).  In the city, one cannot normally see the horizon... unless one goes up high.  The building has a straight corridor running down the whole length of the building on the 5th floor.  On the solstice day, assuming no clouds, the corridor is lit with a magical light for just a few minutes.

The big question is... how did this happen.  Are the directors of Bank of Ireland actually sun-worshipping druids in disguise.  Will future archeologists insist that it should be preserved as a national monument.


----------



## comanche

slatterys on capel street used to be a grand old spot to catch the sunrise ... back in the day of course!


----------



## muzaway

Gulliver said:


> The big question is... how did this happen.  Are the directors of Bank of Ireland actually sun-worshipping druids in disguise.  Will future archeologists insist that it should be preserved as a national monument.



I think the building in question _has_ been listed recently. (If I'm thinking of the same building)

http://www.irish-architecture.com/news/2007/000025.html


----------



## rowhite

the top of mcdonagh tower block in ballymun, the view is particularly beautiful on a crisp feb morning


----------

